# Strange period also- I KEEP bleeding...



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Why would I be spotting for days and days after my period should have ended? Bright red, only when I wipe. I am on Day 12 or something...and a little cramping as well as pressure-type feeling. Should I freak out? Anyone ever experience this? I am 32, btw, and I had my last child 3 years ago. Still nursing only 1X day, never experienced this before.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

No one with any ideas?


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Could you be pregnant? Could it be a fibroid or some kind of vaginal or cervical irritation?

If it were me, I would call the gynocologist to see if he/she wants me to come for a visit.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Okay, so I did go to the gyn yesterday afternoon. After a pelvic exam, she felt nothing at all, and she said my cervix had no irritation or anything strange...So I am going for an ultrasound. She did not feel it was an emergency and scheduled it for June 8th. Today, I am hardly spotting, just a little light brownish discharge, like the endless period is finally ending. But I feel O pains on the right side. How weird that I will be ovulating exactly at the right time even though my bleeding went on twice as long as normal!!


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

I did the same bleeding as you just on toilet paper for weeks and weeks.I also went in for an ultrasound and found that my endrometrium lining was super thick.26.2 mm thick...I was scheduled to see my gyno the 25th of may(today in fact)for a possible d and C.and biopsy. Well last month my doc decided to give me a round of provera to see if it would help.It did....The pain was god awful and I bled and clotted like a stuck pig(sorry to much info)for almost two weeks...I saw her on Monday and she did a scan and I was down to 4 mm.That was great!!! I am still seeing the gyno today as a precausion but who knows? I would definitly see your gyno and get the scan.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks Mylie for sharing your experience. I am afraid to ask: What does a super thick endometrial lining indicate? I hope you are doing well. I am scheduled for the ultrasound on June 8th, and I will definitely have it done.


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

But I did ask my doctor about the Big "C"...She said in someone as young as me that it was unlikely(I am 35)not impossible but very small chance.come to find out mine was from lack of complete ovulation and it just built up..When I saw my gyno today she was impressed that I managed to shed that much..I went from 26.2 mm down to 4 in just under two weeks of bleeding.Also keep in mind that an ovarian cyst can cause constant bleeding also...Have you taken clomid lately? Please keep your appointments..It is scary going through it and I will be thinking of you and following up to see how it goes for you...Good luck!!!!!


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

No, no clomid. But the doctor did suggest it's possible that my slow weaning of 3 year old dd could be messing with my cycles. I have also had, over the last 4-5 months, some night sweats and hot flashes. The doctor said it is NOT perimenopause but I'm not sure how she knows. I am only 32, but I know early menopause exists. After my exam, she said my uterus was not enlarged, nor did she feel any cysts or lumps of any kind. I also asked about the big C, and she said I could get a blood test for ovarian cancer; she wrote me the prescription for that, and Lyme disease (I have had joint and muscle symptoms, too). So this weekend, I will try to get to the lab...


----------



## hoping42 (Jun 5, 2007)

delete


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Okay, well here's my update. Went in for the ultrasound today, and my uterus and ovaries (thankfully) look completely normal! The dr. could find nothing to explain my extra-long period, and her response was, "Sometimes this is what bodies do, and medicine doesn't have an answer." Well, duh! Anyway, about 4 days after my spotting finally ended, I had INTENSEly horrible ovulating cramps like never before. They lasted 12 hours and left me laid up in bed! I don't know what to think, but I am hoping this was just a cople of screwy cycles and then I'll be back to "normal." To everyone else looking for answers, I hope you find some...

Oh, and my dr did suggest I might want to try the pill to even things out, but I turned it down. If there's no obvious medical reason, I'm not one to use that stuff.


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

I had a similar experience. I had my normal period. Then, 2 weeks later, I started bleeding again, I would go through tampons as if on my period, but no clots or cramping. I went to the dr as well, they scheduled an ultrasound for 2 weeks later, but I didn't want to wait that long, so they did it 1 week later. U/S showed everything is normal. The bleeding had stopped by then, but no explanation as to why I was bleeding in the first place. Dr said it was probably just hormones.


----------



## hoping42 (Jun 5, 2007)

delete


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

I had this trouble for a good 2 months. I'd finish bleeding only to be surprised by aunt flo again a week later. I wound up getting anemic and was very tired, because I had had 8 periods in less than 2 months.
So, my midwife/gyno inserted a Mirena IUD in me, to try and regulate the periods and make them lighter. I'm not using it for birth control.
I can't use the pill or patch, because I am at high risk for blood clots since I use a wheelchair full-time, and I hated the side effects of Depo-Provera when I was on it in high school for severe cramping.

I'd go to the doctor to have it checked out. Sometimes, a cyst can cause prolonged bleeding.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 years and Angela, 2 years)


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm really relieved I found this post, as I am currently on my 4th period in 6 weeks, and am getting very anemic, but also very worried about the 'C' word. I am hopefully going to get referal to the gynocologist for a scan and blood tests, this post has really put me at rest, as I have just cried so much today as the possiblilty that something is seriously wrong.


----------



## WoodlandFairytale (Nov 5, 2007)

I know this thread is old as dirt, but I'm reviving it to see if any of you who posted here figured out what the problem was and whether you had normal cycles afterward. I'm currently experiencing the same thing.

Thanks


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

I have recently undergone the same thing as everyone on this page . I got sent for an ultrasound as well as recently had an endometrial biopsy. Ultrasound came back ok, endometrium was a little thick(14mm) but doc says it might be because I did the ultrasound during luteal phase, which would make things in the realm of normal. Anyway, to answer you question *Woodlandfairytale* my doc is pretty sure the biopsy will come back as normal however he thinks that my issue might be that I am a little overweight and that it could be rendering my cycles annovulatory ( frustrating because I have been this way all my life and have managed to have a child...?!?!?!)
So I don't know if that helps any but you should know that I have been bleeding lightly since Jan.8 and no one is treating the situation like it's an emergency...my doctor actually suggested it might be stress related. You might want the tests just to be sure .....otherwise be assured by all the different posts on this board that this seems like this is just one of those lovely things we women have to cope with








Hope that Helps!!!


----------

